# Long novels or short novels?



## Violanthe (Apr 4, 2006)

I asked a question a few months back as to whether people preferred novels or short stories. Most opted for novels. My question now is whether you prefer a brief few hundred pages, written with elegant economy, or an epic tome that becomes something of a lifestyle?


----------



## Turgon (Apr 4, 2006)

Long novels for sure, and if they are economically elegant too, all the better. Surely economical elegance is not reserved for short novel's only?

 

My favourite book of the last six years or so has to be 'Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell' which was quite a sizable tome, and it had footnotes too. All good books should have footnotes. Oh yes! It's all about the footnotes. If I am in a bookshop and two books catch my eye/s I will choose the longer one a good 75% of the time.

Maybe I'm just cheap though?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 4, 2006)

I've read and enjoyed both, but with my current life style, I like short novels better. It is refreshing to be able to sit down and read a book in a span of two hours. A long book, for me, requires almost a commitment, emotional as well as time wise, and my attention span right now is flighty on anything to doesn't involve Det. Bravo. 

I know finishing the novel isn't the point, but there is something nice about getting to the end and looking back over how all the pieces came together, restores your faith in the universe somehow, and so short novels are nice in that you can do this. You are only in that state of confusion and doubt for a couple of chapters, and then in the end, nice and sewn up. . .and right now I like that. 

Of course, that is right now. In the past I've treasured books that take several days to get through and are long and involving.



> If I am in a bookshop and two books catch my eye/s I will choose the longer one a good 75% of the time.


 
I'm a spendthrift. . .generally I don't choose.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 4, 2006)

But Elgee... not choosing implies that you would buy both! Surely not the actions of a spendthrift!!

But I do understand your choice regarding shorter novels, being somewhat timeslapped myself they would be preferable. Still, it has been sometime since I read a short novel that pleased me as much as a longer one... I always have enjoy a long soak better than a quick dip.

Dammit... think I just split an infinitive.

Why did enjoy it so much?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 4, 2006)

Spendthrift is one of the words I constantly mix up with its opposite. Like stalagmite.

So I probably just said the opposite of what I meant to say. What is the word that means careless spender? Starts with an s?

*spend·thrift* [URL="http://cache.lexico.com/dictionary/graphics/AHD4/JPG/pron.jpg"]http://cache.lexico.com/dictionary/graphics/AHD4/JPG/pron.jpg[/URL] ([FONT=verdana, sans-serif] P [/FONT]) *Pronunciation Key* (sphttp://cache.lexico.com/dictionary/graphics/AHD4/GIF/ebreve.gifndhttp://cache.lexico.com/dictionary/graphics/AHD4/GIF/prime.gifthrhttp://cache.lexico.com/dictionary/graphics/AHD4/GIF/ibreve.giffthttp://cache.lexico.com/dictionary/graphics/AHD4/GIF/lprime.gif)
_n._ 
One who spends money recklessly or wastefully.
_adj._ 
Wasteful or extravagant: spendthrift bureaucrats. 

[*spend* + *thrift*, _accumulated wealth (obsolete)_.]

Hm. . .actually, I looked it up. . .so I must've not gotten a joke by Turgon.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 4, 2006)

The longer the book (if you are an especially large fan of it), the better, in my opinion. I wouldn't know much about an epic tome somehow becoming a lifestyle, though. If I enjoy the characters in a book, I wish for a long book or a series, so that I can stick with these cool people. If I especially admire some writing style, the more book, the better, of course. Even if I don't especially like the book, the length turns the ending into a much better victory for myself than if the thing was short. I have never stopped reading a book that I have started. Anyways, to those who prefer short books merely because you happen to be especially busy, at least at the moment, what is the large problem with reading a book in more than one sitting? Do you truly forget so much that you'd have to reread the whole thing to understand it? Also, sure, I have read many short novels that were muchly enjoyed, but no matter how cool they happen to be, the ending is always a bitter brand of sweetness. ---> "Do what? It's already over? No fair! Hm? Not even any sequels? Craziness."


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 4, 2006)

Violanthe said:


> I asked a question a few months back as to whether people preferred novels or short stories. Most opted for novels. My question now is whether you prefer a brief few hundred pages, written with elegant economy, or an epic tome that becomes something of a lifestyle?



It depends entirely on who's doing the writing! I won't even read half a page of someone who doesn't hold my interest.

Barley


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 4, 2006)

It depends on the style- I love detail, and implication, so an author that gives all sort of small details, and uses these to provide plot cues (rather than more overt statement) tops my list, in most cases.

That being said, short novels, in general, 'give' you the wrong information: they don't require you to work as hard in deciphering the plot and/or subplots, and make you work too hard when it comes to forming your own conception of characters/settings (there are, of course, exceptions).
A long novel, however, tends to introduce a character over time, in a manner better approximating a real-life introduction to a person.

To give an example, in lotR Sam is revealed through his speech and actions over the course of the work. Our initial glimpse of him doesn't forshadow his true depth and shrewdness. His nature isn't stated, it's lived.

hm, I wrote more than I meant to , so I'll summarize: I tend to like longer books more.


----------



## Violanthe (Apr 11, 2006)

Turgon said:


> Long novels for sure, and if they are economically elegant too, all the better. Surely economical elegance is not reserved for short novel's only?


 
Yes, but so few long novels, especially long fantasy novels, are economically written.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 4, 2006)

Probably depends on whether the author was being paid by the word or not . . .


----------



## Varokhâr (Jun 4, 2006)

I tend to lean more towards the long, engaging novel, since when I read fiction I like to get totally immersed in a huge, sprawling world. When I write, I usually only pen short stories, but when I read, there's nothing like going for it all and finding a big universe to dive into. The more engaging a novel is, the better - and usually, the larger ones are more engaging to me.


----------

